# What next? Need more advice! Progression of potty training.



## angnfla (Jul 9, 2013)

Avrie is doing great with potty training while in her limited space (ex pen plus additional 2' x 3' linoleum cover over carpet). My work outside of the home has gotten busy this week so I was away more than the past weeks since getting her. One family member or another has been with her while i was away from the house working this week so she hasn't been totally alone. I attribute the couple accidents she did have on the linoleum while others were watching her was human oversight of not reading her signals. I watch her like a hawk and when she is awake I am sitting on the floor interacting with her probably a lot more than the kids are doing when I have been away. 
Where do I go next with potty training? 
[Ultimately we want her going outside like big sis Blakely does. Also want to bell train both of them so we have a bell hanging on the slider door that leads to the back yard. Jingling the bell each we go out.] Just about 30 minutes ago I put a potty pad down on the carpet to see if she would take to it. Sat her on it, told her to "go potty". Nothing  Blakely was standing by looking as was hubby and myself. Lil Miss Avrie took a couple steps off the pad. Sat down, looked up at us then raised up enough to start pottying! Oops  I scooped her up and put her back on the pad and told her to potty there. Sweet lil face just looked back at me... MELT!!! Next we put her back in the ex pen while I tended to the clean up. I absorbed a bit of the potty from the carpet on the potty pad thinking it might draw her there later when she is out playing with Blakely. Soaked up the rest from the carpet and then sprayed the Advanced Nature's Miracle. 
Question #1
Should I put the pad over spot she had the accident? 
I should mention in her ex pen the potty pad is in the IRIS holder so she can't rip n chew it up. The other potty pad i just put down outside the ex pen is not in a holder. 
Question #2
Should I close the ex pen door and remove the potty pad that is in the tray and use it in the spot rather than the pad of in the tray?

I am over thinking this and second guessing myself a hundred times over! 
I would love to skip the potty pad outside the ex pen totally and train her to go outside but given the fact I am going to be away from the house during the day (and school is starting back up very soon for my children) I worry the supervision and reinforcement might not be consistently there like it would be if I were home.

Lastly, I want to explain when I say I have been away from the house during the day it is for about 3-4 hour stretches. I am a home health PT so I can set my own schedule.

Thank you all yet again for any advice!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you take her out every hour when you are home? How old is Avrie?


----------



## angnfla (Jul 9, 2013)

12 weeks old today and last week she weighed in at 2.5# when she got second puppy shots. Yes I have been taking her outside when I am home. First thing in the morning, she isn't a fan of the wet grass. I walked around with her for at least 10 minutes this morning. Nothing. Bring her back inside to her ex pen. She drank some water then walks to her pad and goes potty. Later after the grass has dried she did do one poop and potty twice outside. I take her out after eating, drinking or playing. Probably more like every 30 mins. I just feel like we are not making any forward progress with potty training but maybe I am being impatient.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

As I have read on the forum many times, all pups are different. Some take longer than others and I understand life will be made a bit easier when house training is completed. Our Sofie seemed like she didn't make progress either then within a matter of two weeks we were seeing progress and within 2 more weeks, sweet success! She is very tiny Andalusia take longer to train that tiny bladder. I don't know I wouldn't pack her with something to chew on I don't think. Maybe a Kong with something in it, but that seems filling; what if she got airsick? But I would be worried about her choking on a chew (raw hide, bully stick, ect) and no one being there to help her. But that might be me being paranoid lol advice to give you as we trained Sofie to go outdoors from the beginning, we had the advantage of being retired. I hope someone more experienced with Hav's chimes in. Good luck! She is adorable.


----------



## angnfla (Jul 9, 2013)

I am paranoid or as I like to think I am being cautious with chew toys like dingos (only Blakely gets them) or kongs stuffed with leftover kibble from their feedings. Watch both girls like a hawk. Thank u swaye for commenting. Sofie is a cutie...love her coloring!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm no expert, and potty training is hard but I truly believe this breed is smart and can catch on quickly to whatever method you want to ultimately use. 

For me, our guy was pee-pad trained and starting to go outdoors when we got him at 10 1/2 weeks from our breeder. He never once used the pee pad indoors despite it being available and instead only went outside. However....I was incredibly diligent about taking him out and making sure when I was not home that he was in his version of an ex-pen which was our mudroom gated off and he preferred to "hold it" until I took him out next. I did this despite many inches of snow and a long, long winter.... but had plenty of success!!

I think in your case, I'd skip the pad outside the ex pen but keeping the pad available inside is a good option. But, just be persistent about taking her out often when you are home. She will catch on I'm sure! It's a lot of work but they really seem to want to please you and are just plain intelligent so if you are consistent about what you desire she will follow!
Good luck!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I may get stones thrown when I say this, but....IMO....toy dogs (10 lbs or less) are very difficult to house train. If you have a toy that does not potty in the house and is less than 1 yr old, my guess is you are the one who is housetrained. I understand that there are exceptions to this, but realistically, I wouldn't expect much consistent control from a puppy until fully mature. I'm not saying this to discourage you, just the opposite. It's our job to not let our puppy go potty inside until they can realistically be trusted, which for most is well over a year of age. If you are one of those people that has a full proof potty trained Hav puppy then count yourself lucky! 12 weeks is very young. Sounds like you are doing everything just right. She'll get it eventually.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Your pup is still so young and doesn't weigh very much. I too would just leave the pad in the ex pin. Its very hard to get the smell out of carpets. If I owned my own home I would have a doggie door with a secure fenced in area.Mine are much older and do fine having someone take them out about every 4 hours. I also bought a couple large outdoor mats that I turn it to the rubber side . Both miss the pad sometimes but its okay because the rubber repels so I can just clean it up.
This is what it looks like if I have to leave them all day at work.I know its big but I have had better success with the larger area.


----------



## angnfla (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all very much fishtwinslink, Karen Collins, and Suzi. Everyone's input is greatly appreciated and helpful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Cuba is five months old now and progress is erratic. She uses a litter box for emergencies but seems to prefer outside if possible - mostly.... However, she has this horrible penchant for peeing on bedding (I've gone on about it too much already on other threads), and is obviously not ready yet to be moved from her ex pen to a slightly larger space - she's just peed and poo-ed on the floor in the conservatory despite the litter box being right there. I'd taken her out, she didn't do anything, I took my eye off her for ten minutes and that's what happened. It's disheartening, because she is far quicker to learn other things than my 6 year old Coton de Tulear, Tycho, ever was. Yet Tycho was far, far easier to housetrain, as was my first Coton. Neither of them had a litter box option (I didn't know about them then) and maybe that is part of the problem? But unless I sit and watch Cuba every minute of the day, which I simply can't because of (amazingly!) other things to do (shame on me!!) she will have accidents from time to time, and it would be far harder without the litter box. I'm trying to be relaxed about it, and not get into a sort of puppy-up-manship worry about the wonderful progress of younger puppies that I'm reading about on this site; all are different, as plenty of sensible people are saying. I'm sure that there will eventually be an end in sight to this problem, it just doesn't seem all that obviously true a statement at the moment!


----------



## angnfla (Jul 9, 2013)

I was shaking my head up and down while I read your post Lalla! You may or may not realize you gave me some great advice. That being about relaxing. I need to take a deep breath from time to time ;-) Thank you!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

All I need to do now is take my own good advice myself!!! It's easy to say, isn't it, harder to feel when clearing up the poo, or discovering another puddle, as I just have....errrrgggg. I think I've just been a bit over-optimistic, or looked at other posts where other five month old puppies have done something clever like NOT pee in the wrong place, and thought 'oh, that's alright then, she'll be like that', when why should she? She doesn't know. She's a baby. If she's getting it wrong it's because I'm expecting too much of her, or too little of myself. So you've helped ME, angnfla, by pointing out how helpful I am!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

angnfla said:


> 12 weeks old today and last week she weighed in at 2.5# when she got second puppy shots. Yes I have been taking her outside when I am home. First thing in the morning, she isn't a fan of the wet grass. I walked around with her for at least 10 minutes this morning. Nothing. Bring her back inside to her ex pen. She drank some water then walks to her pad and goes potty. Later after the grass has dried she did do one poop and potty twice outside. I take her out after eating, drinking or playing. Probably more like every 30 mins. I just feel like we are not making any forward progress with potty training but maybe I am being impatient. ]


Just re-read your post (quoted above), angnfla, and it sounds as if you are doing brilliantly to me; if she's using her pad when she goes in the ex pen then that's great; and she's understanding that outside is good, too, so that's great, too. 12 weeks is Very Little! Cuba was 12 weeks old when I brought her home, and she too learned very quickly to use her litter box. It's the peeing on her bed that's been the worst problem; she doesn't have a bed any more for that reason - I've tried a raised 'cot' type bed which worked fine for two nights then she peed on that, too. So now it's back to sleeping on the floor. I honestly think it sounds as if you are doing all the right things - I'm a believer, as you can see, in positive reinforcement, and not just for dogs...!


----------



## angnfla (Jul 9, 2013)

Shaking my head up and down again! Agree 100%. I haven't been brave enough to put the doggie bed in her expen yet. She doesn't potty on her Snuggle Puppy which she only gets at night but ??? I have taken an old tshirt and tied 2-3 knots in so she has that to lay on rather than only the plastic floor of the pen. If anything that makes me more comfortable. Hee hee
Thank you for our kind words . Cuba is darling! Hope her potty on the bed ceases soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

The knotted t-shirt sounds a good idea; Cuba has a large dog-toy rabbit and she hasn't peed on that; she snuggles up to it and so far so good for the rabbit. I think I must be confusing her about where she can and can't pee/poo. She's SO bright learning other things that it's confusing for ME, trying to work out what wrong signals I'm giving. It all seems so random at the moment - accurate use of the litter box five times out of six, and then poo on the floor again. Perfect, on command 'wee wee wee' outside, followed almost immediately by instant poo on the 'poo poo poo' command one day, and then a puddle in the middle of the floor if I put her in her larger play area in the smallish 'conservatory' tiled room by the garden even if the door is open and she could have gone out....I think it's too early for that room, and I've probably got to go back to the ex pen and getting her out every hour on the hour again. The concept of holding on till she's let out doesn't seem to exist yet. Last night I'd got up and come downstairs to take her out, as usual, at 4:45, but she'd already peed a lake in her litter box and poo-ed on the floor. At least the rabbit was unscathed!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*What's next? Need advice on progression of potty training*



Lalla said:


> The knotted t-shirt sounds a good idea; Cuba has a large dog-toy rabbit and she hasn't peed on that; she snuggles up to it and so far so good for the rabbit. I think I must be confusing her about where she can and can't pee/poo. She's SO bright learning other things that it's confusing for ME, trying to work out what wrong signals I'm giving. It all seems so random at the moment - accurate use of the litter box five times out of six, and then poo on the floor again. Perfect, on command 'wee wee wee' outside, followed almost immediately by instant poo on the 'poo poo poo' command one day, and then a puddle in the middle of the floor if I put her in her larger play area in the smallish 'conservatory' tiled room by the garden even if the door is open and she could have gone out....I think it's too early for that room, and I've probably got to go back to the ex pen and getting her out every hour on the hour again. The concept of holding on till she's let out doesn't seem to exist yet. Last night I'd got up and come downstairs to take her out, as usual, at 4:45, but she'd already peed a lake in her litter box and poo-ed on the floor. At least the rabbit was unscathed!


I have no advice for you as my Tyler is 16 years old and well over that stage, but I've been following your continuing saga and am so glad the rabbit has been spared. :nono: Chin up, this too shall pass as they say.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Goodness, Mary, I'm really glad Tyler is over it by 16!!!! There's hope!!!! I just can't see how to train her out of it, and maybe I do just have to wait. It's a phenomenon about which I have no experience at all. She's SO good in every other way and it's SUCH a shame I can't let her have a bit more freedom yet, but I think I just have to be really patient here. This morning she'd already poo-ed and peed (both in her litter box thank goodness - she doesn't have a bed in her pen) by the time I came down at 4:30. And she did again at 7:00 out in the garden. She had supper last night at 6pm and I took her water away at 8pm - it's hard to imagine how a very small animal has the capacity to pee and poo so much!!!


----------



## Havlady2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am crazy in love with my 6 month old male Havanese, Cubby. BUT I can't seem to make any progress with his potty training. When we go outside, he does pee and poop... I give him loads of praise and a treat every time he goes. But he will come in the house and go inside within 30 minutes or so! I am trying the Poochie Bells but he seems afraid of them! He is my first Havanese..... I have always had Samoyeds who seemed easy to train - looking back! He does well in his crate and will hold all night long most nights. He is neutered (at 5 1/2 mo.) I also have the pee pad holder but if I put a pad in it, he immediately chews it up! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Havlady2013 said:


> I am crazy in love with my 6 month old male Havanese, Cubby. BUT I can't seem to make any progress with his potty training. When we go outside, he does pee and poop... I give him loads of praise and a treat every time he goes. But he will come in the house and go inside within 30 minutes or so! I am trying the Poochie Bells but he seems afraid of them! He is my first Havanese..... I have always had Samoyeds who seemed easy to train - looking back! He does well in his crate and will hold all night long most nights. He is neutered (at 5 1/2 mo.) I also have the pee pad holder but if I put a pad in it, he immediately chews it up! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


He seems to be doing pretty well to me, Havlady!! I do think we expect an awful lot of our dogs, as I've said elsewhere on this forum, and so have others. Five and a half months is very young! He must have been neutered incredibly early?? Might it be worth asking the vet if there could be any residual something from that? Samoyeds are a lot bigger than Havanese, although I don't know how tiny they are at five and a half months; small dogs are notoriously harder to house train than larger breeds. I think they all do things at different times and we sometimes mis-remember happier days - I was convinced my first Coton was FAR easier to house train than Cuba, but I've just looked up my diary (yes, those were the diligent days when I kept a log!!) and actually she wasn't all that much easier. Memory plays tricks on one. She didn't pee in her bed, though, which was a massive plus!! Cuba couldn't resist puppy pads and ripped them up with relish, but is fine with newspaper in a dog litter box (they are open at one end, unlike cat versions but otherwise similar). Holding 'all night long most nights' seems pretty brilliant to me!


----------

